# worst crashes you've seen?



## Lcdel

the other day at Attitash while on a lift i saw a skiier fall right at the beginning of a run, loose both skiis and poles, then slide headfirst down the entire section of the run (which was a black--long and steep). he was perfectly fine, though.
so what are the worst (or funniest) crashes you've seen?


----------



## aubzobot

There's this one very young kid( 7 or 8) who just tries stuff in the park with no inhibitions. Battleship rail- hits the first kink and somehow manages to get three quarters of a backflip down before smashing his face. In he end the was fine though.


----------



## Donutz

On Seymour last weekend, skier was trying the flat-down box. Skis slipped off both sides so he was straddling it, then one ski tip caught under the box. He fell forward on the box, lost both skis, and basically did a skeleton sled (without the sled) the rest of the way down the box. He wasn't hurt, but obviously embarrassed. I had bird's-eye from the lift. Just howled. :laugh:


----------



## Kwanzaa

I Was at Seymour about 2 months ago they had a competition there and one of the contestants was trying a double backflip, went short and smashed his face on the knucle. 

Took him a few seconds to start moving but he got up and rode away.


----------



## linvillegorge

One of my wife's coworkers was riding the chair at Copper a few weeks ago when the 15 year old girl died hitting a tree.

You don't want to hear the details.


----------



## Lcdel

Donutz said:


> On Seymour last weekend, skier was trying the flat-down box. Skis slipped off both sides so he was straddling it, then one ski tip caught under the box. He fell forward on the box, lost both skis, and basically did a skeleton sled (without the sled) the rest of the way down the box. He wasn't hurt, but obviously embarrassed. I had bird's-eye from the lift. Just howled. :laugh:


i sooo wish i saw that :laugh: times like those are why there should always be someone with a gopro in the park


----------



## Snownad

linvillegorge said:


> One of my wife's coworkers was riding the chair at Copper a few weeks ago when the 15 year old girl died hitting a tree.
> 
> You don't want to hear the details.


shit. RIP. Kind of want to know the scenario, like when I hear about someone hitting a tree I either think of someone with high skill just mobbing then freak accident or someone with no skill out of control. Can you say which category the girl was in?


----------



## Lcdel

linvillegorge said:


> One of my wife's coworkers was riding the chair at Copper a few weeks ago when the 15 year old girl died hitting a tree.
> 
> You don't want to hear the details.


that would be scarring to see...accidents like those are always horrible, especially with her age



Snownad said:


> shit. RIP. Kind of want to know the scenario, like when I hear about someone hitting a tree I either think of someone with high skill just mobbing then freak accident or someone with no skill out of control. Can you say which category the girl was in?


yea i know someone who brags about bombing straight down double blacks, but its just stupid since there's that risk of hitting something


----------



## linvillegorge

Snownad said:


> shit. RIP. Kind of want to know the scenario, like when I hear about someone hitting a tree I either think of someone with high skill just mobbing then freak accident or someone with no skill out of control. Can you say which category the girl was in?


the latter


----------



## srdeo

linvillegorge said:


> the latter


This is why i wish somehow lessons are cheaper or included with buying a lift ticket.
Maybe more people will take lessons and accident like this can be avoided.


----------



## Lcdel

went for a day in the park today and thought i'd add a friend's fall to the list-she caught an edge hitting a big jump and flew off it horizontally flying squirrel-style, then faceplanted and ate the worst shit i've seen in awhile. i've been beating myself up about not getting it on tape


----------



## ThunderChunky

Watched a kid land spinning with his edge on a five year olds head after coming off a side hit. Drove his head right into the ground and the board went with it.


----------



## metoo

srdeo said:


> This is why i wish somehow lessons are cheaper or included with buying a lift ticket.
> Maybe more people will take lessons and accident like this can be avoided.


That would be a great idea. If the "never-ever" lessons were free or very cheap, that would certainly cut down on accidents. As for how the resort would recover the cost, that's another topic.


I'm a newbie to all this, but I did see one accident up close. A kid, about 7 years old on ski was apparently drawn to a snow maker like a moth to a light. She headed right for it doing about 15mph. There was a depression 2-3ft deep around the padded snowmaker. She ate the snowmaker and dropped into the hole about armpit deep. It took about a minute for her to get out with some help, but she was perfectly fine, but it looked pretty bad.


----------



## poutanen

I thought I was witnessing a death or a VERY injured person last month at Sunshine...

We were heading up one of the lifts, and there were three runs parallel to the lift. One on the right about the height of the chairs, the run under the lift, and the one on the left about 20 vertical feet down from there.

Well out of the corner of my eye I see this guy on skis drop off the side of the run on the right, cross under the lift at 90 degrees, and launch off a lip on the side of the middle run! He was right around the tree tops for the lower run, we see him fall behind some trees, and the next thing you know he comes carving hard down the run on the left.

We were all looking at each other like WTF just happened! As we got up closer we saw his launch point, and saw his landing about 50' down the slope where it met with the lower run. There was a pocket of about a foot of powder and I guess he scouted it out to cushion his landing. But holy F* I've been on the slopes for 24 years and never seen anything like that!!! I was sure he was going to hit a tree top and come crashing hard back to earth...


----------



## seant46

2 seasons ago while going up a tow rope and there was about a 10 year old in front of me going up with only one binding strapped in. Sounds fine right? No. The kid accidentally flipped over the rope(riding goofy-the rope was on his back side)and this is when the rope got caught in between his legs and his board. The rope pulled him upside down and slammed him really hard into the shack at the top. To top if off he basically fell head first from the shack that had plywood sitting under it after hanging upside down for a few seconds. 

Me and my friend thought we saw him die or at least break his neck. Luckily he had a helmet:cheeky4:


----------



## LuckyRVA

About a month ago at Belleayre I was on the lift and noticed two skiers bombing a black about 10 yards from either other. I looked away for a split second and I think one of them stopped hard and the other guy plowed into him at full speed. It sounded absolutely bone crunching and ended up being a true definition of a yard sale. Shit was all over the slopes (helmets, gloves, skies, poles, etc). The guy that had stopped pinwheeled down the slope on his back obviously KTFO. The hitter looked less hurt but he didn't start to move until I was out of sight. 

About 20 minutes later I was on the same lift and saw the ski patrol loading the now concious dude onto the sled.


----------



## AlexS

At park city, last jump on the 3 kings jump line like 40 ish feet, skier lands the first 3 jumps clean then for some reason speedchecks so much before last jump. Knew it was gunna be shitty when I saw him leave the jump. Landed flat nowhere close to the landing skis fly off he just slams his head into the snow at like 50 mph. Do not know how messed up he got but i imagine it was pretty bad


----------



## Sudden_Death

I was sitting near the end of a run with a long flat section to get back to the lift so you need to carry as much speed as possible.Saw a kid come around the corner on to the last steep bit before the run out flatbasing it as fast as he could. Just as the slope started to mellow his board pivoted and he did a scorpion at about 30 mph. Stopped him dead and he was out cold. When I unstrapped to go see if he was ok his buddies arrived at the same time and I saw they were the group on the chair ahead of me burning massive bowls on the way up. He blew his face up pretty good. Guy sure paid for his momentary lapse in attention.


----------



## Mattfondren

Was riding with my friend and his girlfriend. Shes a biginner, we came up to KP and I told her she could clear one of the jumps. So she decided to point it strait at the little thing then just before she hits the lip she heelside speed checks sending her into a backflip! She completed the full rotation and did it with sumo style, hands grabbing the knees. She landed on her toe edge and slid on her gut. She was ok but definitely got props for the first flip of the day. Haha


----------



## everest

Saw a skier get pretty messed up in Whistler a couple months ago. I witnessed this from the chairlift, the guy was trying to do a small but steep run that was extremely icy. He lost an edge and slammed his face into the ground hard, as the chair got over where he was I yelled to him asking if he needed help. He couldn't really talk, he was very out of it. His face was bloody and was trying to stand and grab his gear that was strewn about. He was falling over as he tried to stand. At the top of the lift I told the lifty what happened and where he fell and they sent patrol in to get him. He wasn't wearing a helmet but I am not sure if one would have helped anyway.


----------



## Whoracle

saw a guy try to 360 off a small lip and slam his face into the ground. He either bit his tongue/lip or busted his nose because there was a large red stain on the snow for quite some time lol.


----------



## poutanen

Whoracle said:


> saw a guy try to 360 off a small lip and slam his face into the ground. He either bit his tongue/lip or busted his nose because there was a large red stain on the snow for quite some time lol.


This just reminded me of two bad falls I had when I was still a skier (under 10)... one of them I wiped out and my ski hit the side of my head above my ear. Left a 2" gash but no need for stitches as the skull is right there.

The other one was in the spring in Ontario riding on corn snow, I wiped out and my face hit the snow and it just tore it to shit. Blood everywhere, my dad took it in stride but my mom was freaking when I got home. I still snowboard with my dad 25 years later!


----------



## Whoracle

I wish i knew more people/had family i could go with. I dont mind boarding alone, but some company for the drive would be nice lol. Ive had 2 bad falls so far (bad as in i actually thought something might be damaged, ive fallen a lot haha).

First one was my second day snowboarding, one of the first runs of the morning we go up the vista express lift at Mt. Hood Meadows and go down the far right of the trails. I didnt realize there was a fairly steep decsent (for a beginner snowboarder, now it would be no problem) and was carrying too mu8ch speed through a flat, hit the hill and caught my heel edge while my toe edge was facing up the hill and whipped my head into the ground. I slid down the hill while my goggles and beanie stayed there. All because of this i wear a helmet, thought for sure i had a concussion.

Second crash was my first run after buying my own board. The board i learned on was rocker and i bought a cambered board (slight rocker in nose/tail) and after the first run right as i was nearing the lift, i stood up and stretched, caught my toe edge and went down hard. My arm was stretched out and i hit with my left shoulder overextending my rotator cuff. Boarded the rest of the day then went to Urgent Care and got some pain meds and a sling .


----------



## Lcdel

Whoracle said:


> I wish i knew more people/had family i could go with. I dont mind boarding alone, but some company for the drive would be nice lol. Ive had 2 bad falls so far (bad as in i actually thought something might be damaged, ive fallen a lot haha).
> 
> First one was my second day snowboarding, one of the first runs of the morning we go up the vista express lift at Mt. Hood Meadows and go down the far right of the trails. I didnt realize there was a fairly steep decsent (for a beginner snowboarder, now it would be no problem) and was carrying too mu8ch speed through a flat, hit the hill and caught my heel edge while my toe edge was facing up the hill and whipped my head into the ground. I slid down the hill while my goggles and beanie stayed there. All because of this i wear a helmet, thought for sure i had a concussion.
> 
> Second crash was my first run after buying my own board. The board i learned on was rocker and i bought a cambered board (slight rocker in nose/tail) and after the first run right as i was nearing the lift, i stood up and stretched, caught my toe edge and went down hard. My arm was stretched out and i hit with my left shoulder overextending my rotator cuff. Boarded the rest of the day then went to Urgent Care and got some pain meds and a sling .


so many bad experiences on your snowboarding firts, respect for not throwing it away after all that :thumbsup: 
and for boarding the rest of the day after getting beat up that bad...either brave or crazy, i think


----------



## HoboMaster

Was riding with a group of guys under the chairlift and two of the guys smacked into each other, sending one guy into a lift-pole where he basically sideways T-Boned the thing and snapped the tip of his board. Thankfully he didn't get any injuries, but it was intense to watch.


----------



## onel0wcubn

I have a few that only pictures can describe... 


































and the bread winner.. check out dufus on skis..


----------



## Whoracle

Lcdel said:


> so many bad experiences on your snowboarding firts, respect for not throwing it away after all that :thumbsup:
> and for boarding the rest of the day after getting beat up that bad...either brave or crazy, i think


im a miser with a high pain tolerance, no way i was going to pack up and leave after just driving there then buying a lift ticket haha. Also, after having a few kidney stones, everyday aches and pains dont really hurt, just make me stiff.


----------



## poutanen

Whoracle said:


> im a miser with a high pain tolerance, no way i was going to pack up and leave after just driving there then buying a lift ticket haha. Also, after having a few kidney stones, everyday aches and pains dont really hurt, just make me stiff.


+1 to the kidney stone! I still have my percocets from that experience. Saving them at the ready in case I feel another stone. That's the only time I ever called 911 in my life, I thought I was going into anaphylactic shock or something!

I've snowboarded with torn rotator cuffs, chest muscle bruises (hurts a wee bit), etc. just keep the advil flowing!


----------



## Whoracle

poutanen said:


> +1 to the kidney stone! I still have my percocets from that experience. Saving them at the ready in case I feel another stone. That's the only time I ever called 911 in my life, I thought I was going into anaphylactic shock or something!
> 
> I've snowboarded with torn rotator cuffs, chest muscle bruises (hurts a wee bit), etc. just keep the advil flowing!


i went into anaphylactic shock once after i received an allergy injection, so scary! I have a disease called cystinuria, which means my kidneys do not filter cystine or taurine. Therefore, it can build up and form stones 1000 times harder than calcium stones >.<. Thankfully ive only had them about 4 times, but my sister has had to have surgeries almost every year for them since she was about 5.


----------



## poutanen

Whoracle said:


> i went into anaphylactic shock once after i received an allergy injection, so scary! I have a disease called cystinuria, which means my kidneys do not filter cystine or taurine. Therefore, it can build up and form stones 1000 times harder than calcium stones >.<. Thankfully ive only had them about 4 times, but my sister has had to have surgeries almost every year for them since she was about 5.


 The one time I've had a stone so far, I was sitting on the couch after dinner, and I had my legs beside me with my elbow propping me up. I thought I was getting a cramp in my side so I sat up and stretched and thought nothing of it. But then it got worse and worse really fast, I went into my bed and was rolling around trying to find a position that didn't feel like a knife poking through my abdomen. Luckily my mom had come to visit that night and she got 911 on the phone, by the time they showed up the first pain wave had gone and I made it to the hospital as the next wave was hitting.

I actually didn't feel it leave, just felt it move to my blader. Now I have a glass or two of cranberry juice once a week whether I like it or not!

Is there no treatment available for you other than surgery? I can't imagine having stones multiple times and knowing it was only a matter of time until the next. Mine was the size of about 3 grains of sand stuck together. Who knew something so tiny could be so painful!?! 

So yeah, I think I understand you could probably snowboard with a broken leg and not feel it!


----------



## Deviant

Never had a kidney stone thank god (knock on wood)

I've seen a ton of bad slams but one I'll never forget from years ago, even though technically I didn't see the impact. My friend Tyler and I are at the bottom of a run and we hear (or at least I heard) a long SNAP. Was late in the evening and dark out, small resort here in Ohio and open till 9pm. Finally saw where the sound came from, some kid must have had come hauling ass down the run out of control. He crashed through one of those old wooden slat fences like this...










We had these kind of fences off the sides of the run at about a 45 degree angle to the end of the slope, blocking a stream that runs around the front of the slopes. Normally there would be no way to hit it but the kid managed. I thought the kid was dead, impaled or something, he was totally motionless. I don't remember if he broke the fence or just dislodged the end of it but he went between the top and bottom slats and the middle slat was out of the post. Didn't take long to run over to him and realized the kid was unconscious. Kid woke up while we were with him and didn't have any idea what happened. He wanted to get up and leave but we kept him there till the lift op made the call and ski patrol arrived. Even though he was somewhat ok still makes me feel uneasy to think about.


----------



## outlyr

I hesitated on the the first big jump I ever hit. It was like a thirty footer, but had a funky lip on it. I was in the backseat before I even got in the air. Honestly, it must have looked like I was trying to do some sort of rodeo. I just remember being flat in the air, looking up at the sky, and coming down on the back of by head. I popped right back up, no injuries, just a severely bruised ego. As I rode off I heard this dude on the lift ask his buddy if I had tried to do that.:laugh:


----------



## SkittlesRgood

I was sliding head first down a black diamond, no way to stop myself. my buddy was still riding only feet away from me so i looked up at him, made eye contact, put my arms out, and yelled "SUPER MAAAAAN!!!


----------



## jojoinabox

I think the worst crash I've "seen", since I don't get to get on snow a lot, is probably my own when i was like 9 or something.

I was still pretty new to skiing, as I had just learned it for the first time ever the season before. I decided to go down the Cut at Grouse instead of a bunny hill and I couldn't stop myself. I ended up straightlining/bombing all half way down the run at pretty damn incredible speeds. I only knew the "pizza" stop which obviously didn't suffice at such speeds and I ended up breaking the fence at the end of the run and tumbling over it. What's even worse was that I was super dizzy after I crashed and the people who "helped me" were just throwing me my yard saled-gear and laughing while doing it. I know it might've looked funny, the way I crashed, but it god damned hurt like a bitch. Plus my helmet was too big so it ended up bonking me in the head and then choking me while I was tumbling ):

 and that's how I came back onto snow 3 years later and started snowboarding haha


----------



## socalboarder

I was at Mt. High last week and saw a first time skier go off the run and fall and summersault over the rocks and other crap that wasn't covered by snow anymore. After that she just slid a little in the mud until she came to a stop. She was okay but scary to think what would have happened if someone would have been in here way.


----------



## germansuperhero

In my third year snowboarding, I was racing a couple buddies down a set of moguls that intersected at a ninety-degree angle with a nearly flat green, then continued into another set of moguls like a t-intersection. There was a train of baby skiers shuffling along the green at a crawl, so we naturally stopped to give them the right-of way. Myself, being in first place at the time, halted at the bottom of the slope and waited for the others to follow.

And by "halted," I mean "hit the edge of a mogul wrong and slid down the last few yards on my face," and by "waited for the others to follow," I mean "got up to find all my friends and an entire class of baby skiers laughing at me."

Not the worst crash I've been in, but definitely the most embarassing.


----------



## East§ide

so ive only had 2 seasons recently but ive seen and been involved in a couple of super excellent shit eating experiences..

me:
first time at hunter, went to the peak, coming around the backside of hellsgate (i think its called) and its just a solid sheet of ice. had never ridden my kass before, or any full rockered board, completely lost control, caught my heel edge and flew backyards about 10 feet head first into ice. skidded another 20 feet, puked a little bit, and bought a helmet.
that was season 1

early january at mt.creek this year, come bombing down a semi-steep right a hard bank to the right, and then another lip/bank to turn you around to the left and set up for a little hit... well, i came flying down the right hand bank hard on my toes, and for some reason rather than bank back around, i decided i was going to just throw a little frontside 180 off the lip.. i pop, turn, and see a little 7 yeard old asian on skis slowly making his way behind the lip right into my landing area..tried to redirect when i landed by digging my toes in (i was goofy now) and tanked it HARD onto my right collarbone: break # 1








so after about 4 weeks, im out riding again, feeling good..get like 5 nice days under my belt again, and then we go to boulder for the last day of the season there, and they have all their snow pushed into basically one run, with a cliff-drop type jump and then a set of left and right bank turns directly below them..i come off the drop, speed check so i dont launch over the back of the lip, and instead get ready to throw another little frontside 180 off the end of the bank..so i load up on the back foot, get ready to pop, and realize the end of the bank is straight clumpy powder, turn my board at the same exact time to initiate the 180, and end up catching my toes in like 12" of powder. tank it on my right shoulder again and slide on it this time for about 30 feet. shoulder hurt, but not like the first time, and it was only the second or 3rd run..so i rode the rest of the day. went back to the orthopedist later that week. break #2:









now my collarbone is a mangled mess of regrown bone and stuff, here's a weird picture where you can see how fucked it looks:








this is just one weird view, its basically a massive bump and then it drops down about 1 1/2" and is all bone. its disgusting actually lol.

so besides me, i had the pleasure of watching a bunch of skiers bombing down a black run with a few medium sized hits on it.. theyre cruising, and im at the end of the run looking up..the run ends with some fencing and an exit so as to keep people out..well, this skiier pulls off a nice little move on the last hit, get all stoked, doesnt get in position for the exit, and flies directly into the fence. skis stop at the fence, body gets launched over, slides like 10 feet, gets up and goes "where the fuckin hell did that fence come from?" his friends laughed for like 10 minutes

also, once on the lift at boulder, im watching a kid come bombing down in love park trying to gap theyre 2 bigger kickers..he hits a 45 footer or so and throws a backflip and tries to clear a 20 feet gap to the 35 footer next to it...ends up smashing into the side of the 35 upside down and sliding down it lol.

one last lift story..im at creek for a teaching day with a bunch of friends, and we're all having a blast. we're on the sugar slope and i see this lady clearly out of control on her skis..basically standing straight up, poles in the air, screaming and FLYING down the hill... no stopping involved. i see one of my buddies is down standing at the lift line, and she's headed straight for him. he takes a step to the left, she flies right past the lift line, out of the snow, hits the dirt landscaping and launches 10 feet in the air, sans skis. they laid there for awhile but i think ultimately they were okay.


----------



## linvillegorge

outlyr said:


> As I rode off I heard this dude on the lift ask his buddy if I had tried to do that.:laugh:


WTF?

Yeah, I was just going for the old skull jib! :laugh:


----------



## outlyr

East§ide said:


> How often do you shave your tatt?


----------



## sabatoa

linvillegorge said:


> One of my wife's coworkers was riding the chair at Copper a few weeks ago when the 15 year old girl died hitting a tree.
> 
> You don't want to hear the details.


----------



## yuhaoyang

was going down "fall-line" on a relatively flat hill with a decent amount of speed at a local ski club, some ~15-16 year-old comes traversing from behind and runs right into me, elbows me in the ribs. He immediately gets up and says "don't worry about it, nobody is hurt" like it's my fault and just rides away. I couldn't even cuss at him because I was so winded lol. Laid there for a few minutes and went away after.


----------



## East§ide

outlyr said:


> East§ide said:
> 
> 
> 
> How often do you shave your tatt?
> 
> 
> 
> never. my girlfriend hates when i shave my chest. just a weird angle i think, and my chest hair has respect for my tattoo lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Donutz

Chuck Norris tattoo -- so tough even hair won't grow on it!


----------



## East§ide

you know it lol.. for serious though, most of my chest hair grows between my pecs and thins out towards my nipples. hot, right?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

To date the gnarliest one I've ever seen in person was in NY at Holiday Valley. This kid Sam that worked in the cafeteria and was hell bent on being a pro freeskier was always chucking his meat. This kid had more balls than brains and freeskiing was still in its infancy so he could have made it.

Back then they had one jump up top, pipe down the middle, then a second jump at the bottom on Foxfire. Kid points the head wall pumps the first jump, pumps two times on the wall of the pipe, goes straight into the jump and proceeds to do the running man in the air. He sent a 45 foot jump at least 85 feet screaming the whole way. From the chair lift which was a good 500 feet away I watched him sail through the air flapping every appendage and impact right into the ground leaving a 10 foot crater. At the impact there was a loud snapping and then screaming like no man should have ever heard. He snapped both femurs, shattered his right hip, broke both tibia's and fibulas, shattered his left ankle, broke a couple ribs, snapped his wrist, got a concussion, lacerated kidney, and a slew of other things. 

He was flight for lifed out of the resort which if you've ever seen one or been on one is not fun. Kids got more metal in him than the Terminator now and walks all disjointed. I just remember that blood curdling scream he made you could hear it over the bull wheel of the chair lift and the rumble of the snow guns.


----------



## linvillegorge

BurtonAvenger said:


> To date the gnarliest one I've ever seen in person was in NY at Holiday Valley. This kid Sam that worked in the cafeteria and was hell bent on being a pro freeskier was always chucking his meat. This kid had more balls than brains and freeskiing was still in its infancy so he could have made it.
> 
> Back then they had one jump up top, pipe down the middle, then a second jump at the bottom on Foxfire. Kid points the head wall pumps the first jump, pumps two times on the wall of the pipe, goes straight into the jump and proceeds to do the running man in the air. He sent a 45 foot jump at least 85 feet screaming the whole way. From the chair lift which was a good 500 feet away I watched him sail through the air flapping every appendage and impact right into the ground leaving a 10 foot crater. At the impact there was a loud snapping and then screaming like no man should have ever heard. He snapped both femurs, shattered his right hip, broke both tibia's and fibulas, shattered his left ankle, broke a couple ribs, snapped his wrist, got a concussion, lacerated kidney, and a slew of other things.
> 
> He was flight for lifed out of the resort which if you've ever seen one or been on one is not fun. Kids got more metal in him than the Terminator now and walks all disjointed. I just remember that blood curdling scream he made you could hear it over the bull wheel of the chair lift and the rumble of the snow guns.


There is nothing worse than realizing you're fucked mid-air. It's a pretty awful feeling filled with dread of the upcoming impact. I can't imagine how long that 85 foot flight must have lasted in his mind.


----------



## poutanen

linvillegorge said:


> There is nothing worse than realizing you're fucked mid-air. It's a pretty awful feeling filled with dread of the upcoming impact. I can't imagine how long that 85 foot flight must have lasted in his mind.


I hit a 1/4 pipe wrong in my early days, was about 6 feet in the air when I realized I was going to land (hard) on my tailbone, feet were over my head! I remember dreading coming down, wanted to just stay floating in the air!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Long enough for him to look at me on the chairlift and scream I'm going to die.


----------



## killclimbz

I saw a dude on skis lose it at a high rate of speed on sleeper at Mary Jane, and hit a tree square on. Turns out the tree was the last thing he saw...


----------



## IndraRipper

poutanen said:


> I hit a 1/4 pipe wrong in my early days, was about 6 feet in the air when I realized I was going to land (hard) on my tailbone, feet were over my head! I remember dreading coming down, wanted to just stay floating in the air!


had that earlier this year in whistler.
Doing nose grabs off some M/L jumps I forget what one it was that got me but I just leant too far back so I am flying through the air kinda sideways knowing how I am gonna land, came down a little past the landing, then when I hit the floor ass first I just felt everything inside me move.
Spent next 2 days in pain then a few day later I went to the Chiropractor and he twisted a few things back in place and I feel good now lol but it REally hurt at the time.


----------



## poutanen

IndraRipper said:


> had that earlier this year in whistler.
> Doing nose grabs off some M/L jumps I forget what one it was that got me but I just leant too far back so I am flying through the air kinda sideways knowing how I am gonna land, came down a little past the landing, then when I hit the floor ass first I just felt everything inside me move.
> Spent next 2 days in pain then a few day later I went to the Chiropractor and he twisted a few things back in place and I feel good now lol but it REally hurt at the time.


I know what you mean!

Couple years ago I had another wipeout at Blue Mountain that I thought was going to kill!

I was flying down a mild blue run having some fun, went up into the woods, and when I came back onto the trail there was a large lip cut by people riding along the edge of the trail. I was probably 10 ft in the air at the highest, and moving across the run instead of down, and I came down on my hip.

First thing I thought was "I'm going to break my hip!" but when I came down my fat ass must have taken it all! My cheek was numb and tingly for a few minutes, but 5 minutes later I got up and boarded the rest of the day no problem!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

You know better question how many of you have seen someone die on skis or a snowboard? I'm somewhere up around 6 or 7 first hand.


----------



## outlyr

BurtonAvenger said:


> Kids got more metal in him than the Terminator now and walks all disjointed.


I take it he doesn't ski anymore.


----------



## poutanen

BurtonAvenger said:


> You know better question how many of you have seen someone die on skis or a snowboard? I'm somewhere up around 6 or 7 first hand.


0 for me and I hope to never have to see that! Been at a resort the day someones died there 4-5 times... It always gets me thinking.


----------



## IndraRipper

poutanen said:


> 0 for me and I hope to never have to see that! Been at a resort the day someones died there 4-5 times... It always gets me thinking.


Well I was riding 7th heaven this year when that guy died and that made us all think.


----------



## Donutz

IndraRipper said:


> Well I was riding 7th heaven this year when that guy died and that made us all think.


I think that happened the week after I was there.


----------



## killclimbz

I've been at a resort probably around 5 times where someone has died. Maybe more. Seen ski patrol working on victims, or hauling them out. The guy hitting the tree was the only time I've witnessed it. That was brutal, and I wouldn't mind if I never saw that one again.


----------



## IndraRipper

Donutz said:


> I think that happened the week after I was there.


Yeah I think it was like early-Mid april.


----------



## IndraRipper

Yup here it is.
Whistler: Snowboarder found dead in tree well on Blackcomb?s 7th Heaven run
4th april.


----------



## Donutz

I think I'd rather just run into a tree. Dying this way, you have time to realize you're done. Ungood.


----------



## IndraRipper

Nah if I had to die riding I would want it to happen like this.
Riding up to a huge ass kicker way too fast and get caught between the wheels and wire of a chairlift and have my head taken off.
At least it'd be quick


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Why would a booter have a wire and wheel on it that makes no sense at all.


----------



## IndraRipper

BurtonAvenger said:


> Why would a booter have a wire and wheel on it that makes no sense at all.


Ok I worded it badly 
I mean fly off a jump too fast and really high, hitting chairlift.
The wire the chair hangs from and the wheels on top of the towers as it passes.
I mean get caught between those


----------



## BurtonAvenger

You would more likely have to do it into the bull wheel not those as it's next to impossible for those to squeeze you. Now a Bullwheel on the other hand will crush you it did it to one of the little shop kids here in Breck he's now held together with titanium.


----------



## IndraRipper

BurtonAvenger said:


> You would more likely have to do it into the bull wheel not those as it's next to impossible for those to squeeze you. Now a Bullwheel on the other hand will crush you it did it to one of the little shop kids here in Breck he's now held together with titanium.


Ah ok the let it be the bull wheel of the park chair at big white.


----------



## Donutz

Snowolf said:


> When I take the last train west, I want to be shredding and hit by lightning....never see it coming nor feel a thing...:thumbsup:


Plus there's always the possibility you'll end up with superpowers instead of dying :laugh:


----------



## nellyei82

Last year in Japan - niseko my mate and me had built a small kicker in between the trees because it was a miserable day and you had no visibility, my mate had a small bail off it because he didnt see the lip but I had to have a crack and decided to straight line it, needless to say i missed a bump in the snow and went flying, he managed to get it on camera, i was fine but im sure i did a few flips


----------



## Frozen

Years ago I took a trip out to Big Sky with some friends and people I went to college with. One guy who was along on the trip just happened to be a fucking douchebag. Absurdly arrogant and completely obnoxious, two minutes with this dude and you would probably want to choke the shit out of him. Anyways, a buddy and I get stuck on a lift with this fucktard and the whole ride up he’s heckling me for a race. I should mention that he is SHITFACE drunk. I’d have said near the edge of blackout. I agree to the race cause I don’t like him and I want to see what will happen. We both take off straightline and I don’t know how fast I was going when I brake checked, but I was fucking scared. This dude had no such fear (drunk as shit) and continued picking up speed for about another 30 feet before eating shit. I didn’t see what happened to make him fall, all I know is from my vantage point it looked like a cloudy ball of snow rocketing down the hill with some dark shape in the center pin wheeling around as bits of gear went blowing off. This is already too long so I’ll wrap it up. Seeing him fall I’d have thought he was dead, but he was fine. Shook up as hell and had a bloody nose for some reason but skied away just fine.


----------



## BoardWalk

Snowolf said:


> When I take the last train west, I want to be shredding and hit by lightning....never see it coming nor feel a thing...:thumbsup:


I want to go slowly with syphilis that I got from a hooker in the bathroom at a Breck bus station.


----------



## ohm

A couple seasons ago I went with a couple buddies for a day trip up to big bear. The snow was awful, all artificial, combed, and icy. But seeing how flat I was I thought it would be fine for me to straightline this blue run. I was bombing it, and since I was pretty new, I was just bombing the run with my board flat to the snow, not on either edge. I caught a lump or something and went tumbling... ended up hitting my face hard on the ice on the side of the run and getting my side pretty scraped up too.


----------



## otisdelarosa

srdeo said:


> This is why i wish somehow lessons are cheaper or included with buying a lift ticket.
> Maybe more people will take lessons and accident like this can be avoided.


Yeah. Just be safe


----------



## uh oh a virus 2

On a ski trip to Elk Mountain this year, a friend of mine was skiing. He bombed a hill by accident and a roller just happened to be at the bottom. He ramped it because he was going so fast, in the air he tilted his skis down and they caught the ground and popped off, and his body was sent flying into a tree. In the end he was ok but it was hilarious the entire time.


----------



## MarshallV82

Watched my buddy hit kicker going well over 50 MPH, I don't know what he was thinking but it ended his season and put him in some serious pain. It was quite the scene.. 

He just flew in the terrain park and hit the 2nd jump at mach speed, I seen him fly way past the landing and heard his body slam against the ground. Broke his femur, ankle, and had problems with his back along with a concussion. To this day I am confused. He's a very avid skier and been going 40+ times a year since he was a small child. He's in his late 30's. 

He'll be back at it this year, he doesn't remember the incident at all, just waking up at the hospital. I wonder if he had petty-mull seizure or something, he doesn't normally ski out of control, or hit jumps.


----------



## sk8_choco21

First season snowboarding around march, i was starting to get confident hitting some average sized tabletops and one time i got a little too confident and wasnt really paying attention, i hit it going too fast. I ended up going backwards through the air, cleared the landing and broke my wrist. 

Second season (last season) i had become better and hitting bigger jumps. I went for this 30 footer and caught my heel edge going up the lip. I ended up doing the same thing, flying through the air. backwards. and i landed on my same arm. Except this time i broke my humerus right below my shoulder.









I had to have a doctor put a rod and two screws in. :/
He said if i hit my tea with this type of impact, i would've died so i bought a sandbox. haha
It still give me pain today, 7 months later but I'm doin physical therapy next month and I'll be at Mt High come winter!


----------



## snowklinger

sk8_choco21 said:


> First season snowboarding around march, i was starting to get confident hitting some average sized tabletops and one time i got a little too confident and wasnt really paying attention, i hit it going too fast. I ended up going backwards through the air, cleared the landing and broke my wrist.
> 
> Second season (last season) i had become better and hitting bigger jumps. I went for this 30 footer and caught my heel edge going up the lip. I ended up doing the same thing, flying through the air. backwards. and i landed on my same arm. Except this time i broke my humerus right below my shoulder.
> 
> View attachment 8123
> 
> 
> I had to have a doctor put a rod and two screws in. :/
> He said if i hit my tea with this type of impact, i would've died so i bought a sandbox. haha
> It still give me pain today, 7 months later but I'm doin physical therapy next month and I'll be at Mt High come winter!
> 
> 
> View attachment 8124
> 
> 
> View attachment 8125


Fuuuck Bro.


----------



## sk8_choco21

snowklinger said:


> Fuuuck Bro.


Yeah it sucked but I still love it.


----------



## tlake2568

Worst crash ive seen so far was actually first day of the season last year, and this guy went for a single cork off the first jump @ mountain creek. Well, he under-rotated, and he landed on his arm/shoulder. I was about 10 feet from him, and I swear I heard a snap, like breaking a chicken bone in half. 

Stayed with the kid until ski patrol brought him down. His season was over before the end of the first run.


----------



## sabatoa

tlake2568 said:


> Stayed with the kid until ski patrol brought him down. His season was over before the end of the first run.


That sucks so hard.


----------



## Frozen

sk8_choco21 said:


> First season snowboarding around march, i was starting to get confident hitting some average sized tabletops and one time i got a little too confident and wasnt really paying attention, i hit it going too fast. I ended up going backwards through the air, cleared the landing and broke my wrist.
> 
> Second season (last season) i had become better and hitting bigger jumps. I went for this 30 footer and caught my heel edge going up the lip. I ended up doing the same thing, flying through the air. backwards. and i landed on my same arm. Except this time i broke my humerus right below my shoulder.
> 
> View attachment 8123
> 
> 
> I had to have a doctor put a rod and two screws in. :/
> He said if i hit my tea with this type of impact, i would've died so i bought a sandbox. haha
> It still give me pain today, 7 months later but I'm doin physical therapy next month and I'll be at Mt High come winter!
> 
> 
> View attachment 8124
> 
> 
> View attachment 8125


god to the fucking damn.


----------



## WhistlerBound

When I first changed from skis to a snowboard, I took a few lessons. The instructor was teaching me to turn when I hit a large patch of ice on my heel edge. The ice looked like glass, so much so that I could clearly see grass through six inches of it. My board went out from underneath me real quick and I fell backwards hard, whipping the back of my head into the solid ice.

According to the people around me it made a horrible sound, like dropping a bowling ball on concrete. They though I'd cracked my skull open and the instructor was freaking out because it sounded so bad. I was only wearing a beanie at the time but there was no blood or anything.

I think I knocked myself out for a few seconds and I was pretty dazed for a few minutes. I had headaches for the next 24 hours, so I probably ended up with a mild concussion.

So, what did that lesson teach me? Well, I've worn a helmet ever since.


----------



## poutanen

WhistlerBound said:


> I think I knocked myself out for a few seconds and I was pretty dazed for a few minutes. I had headaches for the next 24 hours, so I probably ended up with a mild concussion.
> 
> So, what did that lesson teach me? Well, I've worn a helmet ever since.


I've said it once and I'll say it again: After 17 years of snowboarding, and about 5 skiing before that, I had a collision with my buddy that left me unable to formulate complete sentences for 3 weeks. I'm not trying to start a debate, cause I know the anti-helmet numb nuts are out there, but WEAR A FUCKING HELMET FOR FUCK'S SAKE!

:cheeky4:


----------



## backstop13

poutanen said:


> I've said it once and I'll say it again: After 17 years of snowboarding, and about 5 skiing before that, I had a collision with my buddy that left me unable to formulate complete sentences for 3 weeks. I'm not trying to start a debate, cause I know the anti-helmet numb nuts are out there, but WEAR A FUCKING HELMET FOR FUCK'S SAKE!
> 
> :cheeky4:


I've had about 7 concussions in my life from football and baseball (collisions at the plate and hit the helmet a few times), so I grabbed a helmet first thing so I didn't turn out to be Muhammad Ali by age 40...


----------



## sabatoa

poutanen said:


> I've said it once and I'll say it again: After 17 years of snowboarding, and about 5 skiing before that, I had a collision with my buddy that left me unable to formulate complete sentences for 3 weeks. I'm not trying to start a debate, cause I know the anti-helmet numb nuts are out there, but WEAR A FUCKING HELMET FOR FUCK'S SAKE!
> 
> :cheeky4:


yeah, that was a no-brainer when I started riding. But hey, the helmet-less guys look pretty steezy so there's that.


----------



## McGeezer

Going through glades at snowshoe I got too much speed and the trees got too tight so I tried to bail out the back before I got to this one tree but ending up catching the mother fucker with my front thigh at 10-15 mph. leg was dead for two days and I had a dinner plate size bruise for a month afterwards. Im pretty sure I was about a newton from snapping my femur. 

When I was younger, maybe 11-12, I was on a church ski trip (for the babes of course) and tried to tail press over one of those orange plastic fences (it was down, flat on the ground) and basically fucked it right up, caught my nose on the bitch at speed and catapulted my face right into the hard pack, board continued over my back, popping every vertebrae in the process and I ending up laying on my back. After I spent 10-15 minutes groaning on the side of the run I determined everything was ok and rode down the hill only to be laughed at by the aforementioned "church babes" due to the how swollen and grotesque my face had become. All my bros gave me credit for walking it off though, bros before hoes. 

The end


----------



## alaric

-


----------



## backstop13

alaric said:


> I'm not going to read a lot of the responses. I wasn't even going to share my story. But the last few have involved helmets.
> 
> I had an extremely bad crash, it ended my snowboarding career. I didn't visit this website for years because of it. I don't know what happened. It was spring riding. I remember stopping at the top of the park, adjusting my earbuds, messing with my iPod and the start of my drop in. Nothing after.
> 
> I've been told that I hit the kicker, landed (quite nicely, I guess) but then immediately hit a puddle of slush I didn't know about at the bottom of the kicker and went for a ride. So much of a ride that I went tumbling a few hundred feet, hitting my skull on a rail and bashing it open... and kept going. I knocked myself out, and pissed myself. Once I stopped, I got up and I tried to continue snowboarding down the hill and passed out on my face about 50ft later according to a buddy of mine.
> 
> I woke up in the hospital with way too many IV's, my head and legs covered in blood. I suffered a concussion and had to get staples to keep my head closed. I also had kidney failure. I was pissing blood for weeks. (hence why i woke up with my legs covered in blood). I had to go in for dialysis a couple times a week for months. Broken bones, all that shit. It sucked.
> 
> The medical bills are still being paid off, thanks to no medical insurance.
> 
> A helmet wouldn't have kept me from a lot of that... but I wouldn't have bashed my skull open. Who knows, maybe I wouldn't have gotten a concussion. I beg everyone to wear a helmet. I know they don't look the coolest and aren't the most comfortable... but staples hurt a shit load worse. I wore one for a year and then decided it wasn't cool, so I stopped. Worst decision ever. Dialysis was a whole lot less cool.
> 
> Wear a fucking helmet. Be safe. Inspect your kickers and jibs before hitting them. Wear your beacons in the backcountry. Ride with friends. Take it easy in the trees, and don't board past your ability.



damn man that sucks. hate to hear that.

i rock a helmet because i'm scared of shit like this. i don't give a fuck what i look like on the mountain, i just want to come down in one piece


----------



## killclimbz

Man Alaric, every time I read about your crash it makes me cringe. I don't think I realized that you can't snowboard anymore? Doctor's orders, or are you just done with it? 

I know you're a young guy and even with a TBI (Traumitic Brain Injury for those who need clarification), people do come back and ride. Keven Pearce comes to mind. There was a documentary I put up about another up and coming pro snowboarder he suffered a TBI and his long road back to getting on his board. Anyway, neither here nor there. If you can't ride anymore you can't ride anymore. That sucks. Neither one of these guys mentioned are going to be riding at the level they did before the TBI either. Best of luck to you. 

As far as helmets go. I ride in primarily primo conditions. Powder. Even so I always rock a helmet. In the backcountry, things are not marked. Sometimes you choose an area that looks great and ends up having less than idea coverage. Taking a tumble in shallow covered rocks can be bad for your problem solving abilities. A helmet does not bother me and is just a little extra protection. It certainly does not make me braver or more reckless.


----------



## poutanen

alaric said:


> I beg everyone to wear a helmet. I know they don't look the coolest and aren't the most comfortable... but staples hurt a shit load worse. I wore one for a year and then decided it wasn't cool, so I stopped. Worst decision ever. Dialysis was a whole lot less cool.
> 
> Wear a fucking helmet. Be safe. Inspect your kickers and jibs before hitting them. Wear your beacons in the backcountry. Ride with friends. Take it easy in the trees, and don't board past your ability.


I didn't mean to open up a can of worms but I'm glad you posted. Thanks!

One thing though is that I rode for 17 years without a helmet. Hell I used to race for my high school without a helmet (this was back in the early 90's). I used to think they were pretty goofy looking!

Now I realize they are much more comfortable than a toque (no more itchy forehead, cold ear lobes, etc.), and I've got a place to mount a chase cam to show my GF her progression.


----------



## irrballsac

Second day out boarding, i'm there with my g/f at the time, my sister, and my best friend... we had just learned to go up and down lifts(definitely with falling involved everytime) and my buddy had ended up behind us. We stopped and sitting at the bottom of the hill, and were chatting (my gf, sis, and i) He comes barreling down the hill at me, slows down a little, and then tries to stop drastically and throw snow on us. He ended up catching his toe edge and LAUNCHED over all three of us, not touching any of us, and catching his chin in the snowbank about 5 feet from any of us... left an indent in the snow from his chin, and split it wide open... funniest/craziest shit i've ever seen. To this day I still don't know how we weren't all taken out by him.


----------



## alaric

-


----------



## Thrillhouse

alaric said:


> I'm not going to read a lot of the responses. I wasn't even going to share my story. But the last few have involved helmets.
> 
> I had an extremely bad crash, it ended my snowboarding career. I didn't visit this website for years because of it. I don't know what happened. It was spring riding. I remember stopping at the top of the park, adjusting my earbuds, messing with my iPod and the start of my drop in. Nothing after.
> 
> I've been told that I hit the kicker, landed (quite nicely, I guess) but then immediately hit a puddle of slush I didn't know about at the bottom of the kicker and went for a ride. So much of a ride that I went tumbling a few hundred feet, hitting my skull on a rail and bashing it open... and kept going. I knocked myself out, and pissed myself. Once I stopped, I got up and I tried to continue snowboarding down the hill and passed out on my face about 50ft later according to a buddy of mine.
> 
> I woke up in the hospital with way too many IV's, my head and legs covered in blood. I suffered a concussion and had to get staples to keep my head closed. I also had kidney failure. I was pissing blood for weeks. (hence why i woke up with my legs covered in blood). I had to go in for dialysis a couple times a week for months. Broken bones, all that shit. It sucked.
> 
> The medical bills are still being paid off, thanks to no medical insurance.
> 
> A helmet wouldn't have kept me from a lot of that... but I wouldn't have bashed my skull open. Who knows, maybe I wouldn't have gotten a concussion. I beg everyone to wear a helmet. I know they don't look the coolest and aren't the most comfortable... but staples hurt a shit load worse. I wore one for a year and then decided it wasn't cool, so I stopped. Worst decision ever. Dialysis was a whole lot less cool.
> 
> Wear a fucking helmet. Be safe. Inspect your kickers and jibs before hitting them. Wear your beacons in the backcountry. Ride with friends. Take it easy in the trees, and don't board past your ability.


fuck man, what an awful thing to happen to you. i'm in my second full season after about 4 years of riding, the thought of hurting myself so badly that i couldn't put a board on anymore just makes my eyes well up thinking about it. i gave myself a minor concussion last year after going face first into a patch of ice and have worn a brain bucket ever since; your story makes me feel totally justified in doing so!

anyway, back to the thread. had my biggest bail ever yesterday hitting a kicker at way too much speed. as soon as i got to the lip i knew i was going too fast and was pissed at myself for not speed checking like i always do. next thing i know I'm sailing through the air horizontally with my board in front of me thinking 'oh shit oh shit oh shit, just go limp!' 

luckily i managed to come down flat to the ground with my back and tailbone taking most of the impact before my head snapped back and connected hard. I'm sure i heard a crack of some kind and after a couple of seconds lying there scared to move i managed to get up and ride off giggling away to myself probably more out of shock than anything else. the pain started to set in over the rest of the day which i coped with thanks to a hip flask of scotch, was pretty immobile on the couch last night and quite stiff and sore today. probably would've been a different story without my helmet on that's for sure!


----------



## Music Moves

alaric said:


> I'm not going to read a lot of the responses. I wasn't even going to share my story. But the last few have involved helmets.
> 
> I had an extremely bad crash, it ended my snowboarding career. I didn't visit this website for years because of it. I don't know what happened. It was spring riding. I remember stopping at the top of the park, adjusting my earbuds, messing with my iPod and the start of my drop in. Nothing after.
> 
> I've been told that I hit the kicker, landed (quite nicely, I guess) but then immediately hit a puddle of slush I didn't know about at the bottom of the kicker and went for a ride. So much of a ride that I went tumbling a few hundred feet, hitting my skull on a rail and bashing it open... and kept going. I knocked myself out, and pissed myself. Once I stopped, I got up and I tried to continue snowboarding down the hill and passed out on my face about 50ft later according to a buddy of mine.
> 
> I woke up in the hospital with way too many IV's, my head and legs covered in blood. I suffered a concussion and had to get staples to keep my head closed. I also had kidney failure. I was pissing blood for weeks. (hence why i woke up with my legs covered in blood). I had to go in for dialysis a couple times a week for months. Broken bones, all that shit. It sucked.
> 
> The medical bills are still being paid off, thanks to no medical insurance.
> 
> A helmet wouldn't have kept me from a lot of that... but I wouldn't have bashed my skull open. Who knows, maybe I wouldn't have gotten a concussion. I beg everyone to wear a helmet. I know they don't look the coolest and aren't the most comfortable... but staples hurt a shit load worse. I wore one for a year and then decided it wasn't cool, so I stopped. Worst decision ever. Dialysis was a whole lot less cool.
> 
> Wear a fucking helmet. Be safe. Inspect your kickers and jibs before hitting them. Wear your beacons in the backcountry. Ride with friends. Take it easy in the trees, and don't board past your ability.


I've definitely been in those unfamiliar landing scenarios, but mostly because either visibility was low or the surface didn't appear to be in teh condition that it was in. I hope you make it back out, Alaric and thanks for sharing.

Last season was probably my scariest fall to date. It was a 2* day and the landings in the park were hard all around and straight ice in many spots. I was riding the entire mountain and just going down through the park and straight air grabbing all the hits, including gapping all the way over rails and boxes. I had gapped a flat pipe rail a few times already that day that had a nice poppy approach to it. It was situated beside a booter with about 25-30 feet of flat, so the rail was probably about 20 feet long with a long steep landing after (same landing as the booter). Upon leaving the lip, I somehow clipped the end of the rail (I think it had just become worn down throughout the day), but the base of my board is what hit it... I just barely caught it but it was enough to spin me backside 90* so that now my back is leading and I was very slowly flipping. I was probably 15 feet above the table and dropped about 10 or so below the knuckle, landing on my back on solid ice. My neck snapped back and my head slammed onto the ice (BUT I WAS WEARING A HELMET), I bounced off the ground and tehn slid for a bit. 

I was in a stupid daze but immediately tried to get up and about 3/4 of the way up, I just fell forward. At that point I realized I couldn't breathe, my vision was severely blurred and my entire left side from my back down felt immobile, but... I tried to get up again and just fell again, trying desperately to catch my breath. By this time, two of the friends I ride with were down and one said "dude, just unstrap." I was determined to ride it out because it has just become ingrained in my head that you ride stuff out after almost 30 years of skating and 20 snowboarding. But I couldn't. I just chilled for a while and eventually walked off but I was groaning/yelling with each step. I wasn't far from a sled though and I eventually was driven to the area of our parking spot, but not before I proclaimed that I was going to keep riding.. ha, so stubborn. 

I also had trauma to my kidney and pissed blood for a while, though I only let my riding friends know this... def not my girl or my family because they already worry about me way too much. And that sucks, not knowing when you have to piss but thinking you always have too! I had a broken rib and a concussion EVEN WITH A HELMET. I'm a big advocate of helmets for certain.


----------



## yuhaoyang

What are your guys' takes on ASTM 2040 vs EN/CE1077? (since a lot of this thread is about helmets)

I bought my helmet (that I'm still wearing, and thankfully haven't taken any big hits except for getting whiplashed into ice from a very small kicker last year) about 2002? Maybe? It was a Giro something for like $30 new and it says ASTM certified on it.

I was going to replace it last year after that hit, but noticed that 95% of helmets in stores now are EN/CE certification and have useless stuff like earbuds built in, and ASTM ones don't start till about the $100 mark. Even considering inflation, that helmet was the cheapest thing I could buy. The OCD me doesn't like the idea of wearing a EN only helmet lol.

Ski Helmets- Maintain Your Brain With A Ski Helmet here is an explanation if you aren't familiar with those standards.

And sadly the standards are nowhere near good enough that you won't get a concussion from hitting something hard =[


----------



## Brigius

I have only been riding for one season, but the worst crash I have seen was some guy on ski's trying to teach someone on the bunny hill and showing off while he did it. Well, needless to say he lost control and decided to see how the snowmaker worked... head first. He was carried away with a broken wrist, broken collar bone, a concussion, and he broke a ski in half. It was the lamest crash at a slow speed but he certainly ruined himself.


----------



## Dysantic

Worst I ever saw had to be the first day of the season about two years ago. I was with some roommates at the time who are all about the park. I'm not a big park kind of guy, but I went in with them to watch them hit the rails. While we were there, I saw a guy try to jump on a box, but his nose hit the front of the box and he went flying face first into the top of the box. He must have smashed out every one of his front teeth on that box. He was a bloody mess. Pieces of his pearly whites were everywhere and he was still concious somehow. He got up and spat out an entire mouthfull of blood.

Needless to say, I'm sure that guys dentist was happy. Everyone wants dentures at 22 right? lol


----------



## Swifty49

alaric said:


> No worries man, it needs to be shared. If I get one person to wear a helmet then I'll look at that as as success. :thumbsup:


Dude, that is a brutal story and I'm really glad you shared it. I'm just getting into the sport this year and bought all my gear minus the helmet. 

I told the wife I would consider getting one once I start hitting the harder slopes and the park... however there is absolutely no way I'm going to wait to buy a helmet after reading this; there's going to be a bucket on that melon before I hit my first slopes.

Again, thank you so much for sharing your story and I hope you'll recover from everything you suffered from that crash.


----------



## alaric

-


----------



## Swifty49

alaric said:


> Thank you sir! For the most part, I'm recovered. The hardest part now is getting the guts and confidence back so I can hit the slopes again.
> 
> I'm glad you're getting a helmet! I know the temptations of buying online for good prices is there, but if you have local shops buy your helmet there for a couple reasons. 1, it supports the local community and that's cool :thumbsup: 2, you want to try on as many as you can to find one that correctly fits you. Try different brands, different sizes and all that jazz. Make sure it fits correctly, or else it's no good. Don't be afraid to drop a little bit more cash on it if it is the helmet for you.
> 
> I'm definitely glad that you're wearing a brainbucket due in part to me sharing my story. I've always had trouble talking about that crash. A few members I was close with here (killclimbz being one of them) got PM's and phone calls a few weeks after letting them know what happened and that was about it. I have never been comfortable talking about it, but knowing that you're willing to wear a helmet now makes me feel 100% better that I shared it. So thank you!!!
> 
> /endrant.


Believe me, it's not going to be a cheap bucket. I play hockey every week and the second helmets came out as a 1-piece (instead of 2 pieces held together by screws) with the foamy/squishy inserts, I went out and bought one.

I'm not sure why I was hesitant to buy one right away, perhaps because I figured I'd look like a goofball... but for once in my life, I'm going function over fashion, in large part due to your story.

Again man, the thanks all go to you, not the other way around.


----------



## jjz

My worst accident so far has been really minor, i was in a group lesson and people were riding behind me in glades (which i now realize is stupid) and it was one of those shitty glades with a thin path and no other good path and i didnt want to speedcheck to much because of the people behind and i hit a patch of ice and i went flying and had to turn sideways to avoid hitting my head and i hit my ribs on a tree, bruised but not badly it wasnt so bad but ever since then i have been super hesitant and slow in glades.


----------



## corneilli

My worst accident was on my first snowboarding trip on the first day. I pushed myself a little bit to far by already trying to link turns on ice, hit the ice really bad with my knee :/ So, my knee was like totally blue but I had no pain so I just kept on snowboarding for the rest of the vacation. Back home, my mom like freaked out when she saw my knee xD We went to the hospital and apparently I had broken my knee xD Then I had a little surgery the week after (they sucked away the blood and cleaned the inside of my knee). But I was fine


----------

